# Looking for recommendations



## Kyle Score (Jan 5, 2010)

I am a US Marine currently certified in Explosive Detection Dog Handling. I am trying to expand on my current certification to include Patrol and Narcotics as well as Instructor/Trainer. Can anybody recommend West Coast training facilities?


----------

